# JD lt133 cranking not starting



## GoToLeep (Jul 4, 2010)

I have recently bought and fixed up a lt133. I have mowed 5 times with it since fixing it up. No problems. Engine ran great. Mowed the yard today. No problems. Drive across the street to mow the neighbors yard. The engine started coughing (acting like it was running out of gas) so I turned it off and put some gas in. It didn't take much, so I knew that wasn't the problem. I tried to restart it and now it won't start.

1) Checked the fuel lines. It is getting gas.

2) Not a lot of spark. Seems to be the coil? (if this is the piece that the flywheel magnet goes past. Could be the spark plug wire? And I also read somewhere about the flywheel key.

Any ideas on how to further determine or isolate the problem would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again everyone.

Dan


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Try priming the engine with some fuel and see if it will start that way. Sounds like it could still be fuel related. Could be bad fuel lines, plugged fuel filter or a bad fuel pump as well as carburetor related. Could also possibly have some moisture in the fuel.


----------



## GoToLeep (Jul 4, 2010)

30yeartech......I am sorry for being ignorant, but what do you mean by "priming the engine". I dried the gas out of the throat o the carb. And when it tried to start it again, there was more gas in the throat of the carb. And how do I check the fuel pump? Will do more after church tonight. Thanks again.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Priming, just means pouring a little fuel down the throat of the carburetor to see if the engine will fire off and start. This tells us that it's a fuel delivery problem if the engine starts and burns off the prime and then dies.

If you have gas pudding in the throat of the carburetor, then the carburetor may be flooding or getting too much fuel. You can try pinching off the fuel line and drying up the excess fuel and then see if it will start. 

In either case too much fuel or not enough, indicates a carburetor issue.


----------



## GoToLeep (Jul 4, 2010)

I will try that this evening and let you know. Thanks.


----------



## GoToLeep (Jul 4, 2010)

ok.....got it to start, but now I have gas shooting out of the muffler. What's next?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

GoToLeep said:


> ok.....got it to start, but now I have gas shooting out of the muffler. What's next?


If you have fuel coming out of the muffler, then it's a good possibility that the carburetor is flooding. This could be due to old gas build up, dirt, bad float, plugged fuel bowl vent or a bad inlet needle and seat. 

The carburetor needs to come of and torn down, cleaned and very possibly a kit installed to correct the flooding issue. Pay special attention to the float and make sure it is still good and not filling with fuel.


----------



## GoToLeep (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks...The carb is broken down and in a carb cleaner soak overnight. Float didn't have fuel in it. Bought 2 new gaskets, need to get the bowl o-ring and 2 more gaskets, clean it up, reassemble, cross fingers and fire it up tomorrow. Also took out the fuel tank and flushed best i could. Anything else I should think about?? Thanks again.


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

I would probably replace the fuel filter while I was at it. It is a cheap part and could save you a bit of head ache.


----------



## GoToLeep (Jul 4, 2010)

Sorry I haven't posted till now......but I have been busy today mowing a couple of yards. :thumbsup: This morning I finished the rebuild and it did the trick. I flushed the fuel tank and replaced the rubber gas lines from the tank all the way to the carb. Also changed all clamps to the screw type. And I changed the oil in case some of the gas got into the crankcase (thought I could smell gas in the oil, maybe just my imagination, but just trying to be safe). Put on new fuel filter as well. And just in case, blew out the vent hole in the tank cap. Thanks to all. Great forum!!! 

Dan


----------

